# Talking dogs scentwork question...



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

Lucky me, my parents booked for me to do a couple of the talking dogs workshops for Christmas 

Really excited, Casper is going to love it!

I just have a question regarding the format of the workshops - Casper is not reactive or aggressive but is nervous of dogs he doesn't know. He's fine working around them doesn't bark or lunge etc, won't approach but he just wants to be left alone and although he gives clear 'go away' signals, he will escalate quickly to snapping if a dog won't leave him alone or he can't get away (i.e. he is on lead).

Sooooo is it worth contacting the trainer to let them know before hand or will it be a total non problem? I can't imagine it being a problem unless dogs are off lead together or have to work in close proximity. And I could obviously just let everyone know that he's not comfortable greeting on the day...

People who have been - what do you think?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It won't be a problem, none of the dogs will be working in close proximity, you will probably be doing your searches individually. Who is your trainer? Maybe drop them an email outlining your concerns & they can put you mind at ease.

You will love TDS ... & it's very addictive! 

(There are a few of us on here who have attnded these workshops)


----------



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

Cleo38 said:


> It won't be a problem, none of the dogs will be working in close proximity, you will probably be doing your searches individually. Who is your trainer? Maybe drop them an email outlining your concerns & they can put you mind at ease.
> 
> You will love TDS ... & it's very addictive!
> 
> (There are a few of us on here who have attnded these workshops)


That's great thanks for the reassurance 

I think the trainer is Helen but I'll have to check, I might pop her an email.

I am very excited!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

As Natasha has said, working your nervous dog will be fine. The dogs are never working at the same time so when it's your turn all the other dogs should be back on lead and sitting at their seats so there should be nobody to disturb or approach him in any way. Worth mentioning it though, even if you leave until you arrive at the workshop, so the other attendees know not to let their dog mooch over at breaktimes etc.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

CHE said:


> Lucky me, my parents booked for me to do a couple of the talking dogs workshops for Christmas
> 
> Really excited, Casper is going to love it!
> 
> ...


It will be fine.

Sometimes all dogs leave the room for some dogs to work.

Sometimes all people, bar the trainer, leave the room to enable dogs to work comfortably

The workshops are set up to cater for all scenarios and all the trainers are experienced in areas other than TDS.

So it will be a total non problem.

Enjoy, it is great fun.


----------

